# Empire Bicycle



## jonbike (Aug 2, 2013)

Hi there,
I just pulled this out of a relatives shed yesterday.
The badge reads Empire, it looks to be either a man or woman with a head dress or perhaps it's a gladiator helmut she/he is wearing?
I can't make out what is written below but it's something and company.

I'm assuming it's from the 20's by comparing it with other bikes from that era.

If anyone can enlighten me on this bike it would be much appreciated.
I own mostly early 80's steel frame road bikes so this is going way  past my comfort zone of bike knowledge.

Points of interest for me.
Is it a common bike or something special?
Is it worth restoring or should I just keep it as is and make it a wall hanger?
The tires read Goodyear.
The paint is rough but I can ride the bike as is if I wanted to.
The back tire somehow is still holding air....

Last Q, is this how the bars should be or should they be flip over in a drop position like i have seen with other bikes from this era.
Thanks for looking and I look forward to enlightenment.  jon


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 2, 2013)

Hi, I'd say what you have there is not exactly what most would consider rare and special but its still a great find nevertheless.  It looks to be mostly complete and original and the sprocket is not one I'm sure I've seen before. What size are the tires? I'm guessing 26 x 1.375, in which case they are a later wartime size that is not correct for the bike. It would have come with 28" tires originally, but don't throw them out because those wheels and tires are worth something too.  I can't tell for sure but I'm guessing its been repainted.  Personally I wouldn't try to restore it but I don't think it would upset anyone if you did.  I'd be pretty excited to find that in my Aunts shed.


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 2, 2013)

Does the head badge say where it was made? That fork looks kind of like an Emblem of Pierce built bike but I could be way off. I'm not familiar with Empire but does sound like name for a NY built bike.  Oh yea, and the handlebars should be positioned like that though you could flip them if you wanted too.


----------



## chitown (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## rustyspoke66 (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm going to say mid 20's Westfield built. The fork and sprocket both look to be Westfield. It also appears that the wheels should be 28x1-1/2" but someone put newer wheels on it like bikewhorder pointed out. I would personally run the bars like they are because it is a motorbike however a roadster would usually have the bars in the down position.


----------



## bike (Aug 2, 2013)

*great ad*



chitown said:


>




Awesome!!!


----------



## Iverider (Aug 2, 2013)

Great first post! I like the bike. Post some more detailed photos if you can and I'm sure it'll help gain more knowledge about the bike. Chainring, badge, front fork crown and legs, etc.

I don't know if you're keeping it, but if you were me, then I'd be you, and I'd clean it up and ride it. Switch the rims for something else of the proper size. 700c Velocity P35 rims are a good alternative to wood if this is a 28" bike.


----------



## Nick-theCut (Aug 2, 2013)

Well you got the forums attention.  We can only help if we can see what you have.
Photos photos photos!
Clear ones, close ups, hubs, badge, and anything you think is of interest.


----------



## sqrly (Aug 2, 2013)

Im pretty sure that is the same sprocket as the Napoleon sprocket in the sprocket thread stickied in general bicycle talk. Or click the link in my signature.

Look at the drive pin location. Is it between spokes or inline with a spoke?  Is the drive pin round or rectangle?


----------



## sqrly (Aug 2, 2013)

Look at the Miami Hudson thread. Looks similar...


----------



## jonbike (Aug 2, 2013)

My GF took a better look at the headbadge and has much better eyesight them me.
So here is what we have learned tonight.

It is a Seminole/Westfield bike which was pointed out correctly by rustyspoke66.
On the badge it says it was made in Westfield Mass.
We found some good info on the vintagecolumbia site regarding the bike but still have not been able to pinpoint exact year and model.

It's really hard to make out the stamp on the bottom bracket our guess is either B45668  or B45663 also possibly H45663 or H45668.
B models are from the 20's and H models are from the 30's










There is a picture on his website of a 1922 motobike that matches very closely to the bike I have minus the light, different bars and 
the solid section between the two bars on the frame.
Is this typical to be missing this piece?

The wheels are 26 so not the originals.  

Thanks for helping me out fellas.   jon


----------



## Gary Mc (Aug 3, 2013)

Definitely Westfield.  Front fender looks to follow tire curvature at rear rather than a duck tail fender which would make it a B & 1924.  The H serial number, 1930 would likely have the ducktail front fender.  I have a 1924 Columbia catalog so I'll try to post a pic from it later today or tonight.  Paint scheme says 1924 to me as well.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Aug 3, 2013)

I have a Seminole badge and it is one of my favorites and would like to see a close up of yours to see the progression of this brand.
Nice first find.
Chris


----------

